# Solved: QuickBooks User Access Rights Problem



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

Recently installed QuickBooks 2006 Pro on a Windows XP Pro machine in a Windows 2003 SBS domain environment. When I try to open QB I get the following message:
:Windows XP and Windows 2000 users must have Power Users or Administrator group rights in order to run QuickBooks. They then state that if you already have Power User or Admin rights, you may be experiencing a known issue. They direct you to the following link:
http://www.quickbooksdirect.com/GroupRights

First off there is not an option to click on the Run Support Action button below.
I tried everything they recommend after that and it does not resolve the issue. 
When I try to open the company file which is located on our server, I get the following message: (no user are logged on to QB either). :Quickbooks has opened in multi-user mode because at least one other person is using the company file in multi-user mode. To use the file in single-user mode, ask the other user(s) to close the company file. Then from your File menu choose "Switch to single-user mode." As I stated above no users are logged on to QB when I get this message.

If I run it in compatibility mode by checking Windows 2000, I can get to the logon screen but then I get this message: "The file you specified cannot be opened. Make sure it is not currently being used by another program or a read-only file". The Windows error was "The system cannot find the path specified."

I have recently installed QB on several other Windows XP workstations at my company and did not have this issue. Can anyone help??? I have searched QB KB and goggled to no avail.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Feral Geek


----------



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

OK, I found a resolution to the QuickBooks issue:

During the QuickBooks installation, certain registry keys were written incorrectly. This problem can usually be resolved by granting Full Control for the 'Everyone' group for various Intuit Reg keys and various Intuit file folders. 

First edit the permissions for these file folders. Give the user group 'Everyone' Full Control over these to file folders. Create a system restore point before editing the registry.

File System: 

C:\Program Files\Intuit (This is the default folder; adjust the folder name as appropriate for custom installations.) 

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit 

Next give the 'Everyone' user group Full Control over these registry keys. 

Registry: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Intuit 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\QuickBooks.CoLocator 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\QuickBooks.CoLocator.1 

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E53C85D6-E6D9-4BCF-A623- 
72062A99AA7F} 

NOTE: This fix is for QuickBooks 2006 but may also work for QuickBooks 2005

This worked for me. Don't forget to set a system restore point before making the registry changes.


----------

